# 600 vs 105



## mtmcall

All

I have old ultegra that's getting worn. About 12k and not well taken care of to be honest. Is the new 105 better than 10 year old 600? Need to save money and weight isn't a concern.


----------



## thebikingcello

105 is more then MOST please "need". Its just nice stuff! 

New 105 is great. It tunes good out of the box. Its pretty light. Its 10 speed so it is more compatible then say, 9 speed tiagra (Tiagra going 10 speed for 2012). 

105 shifts like Ultegra. Ultegra is like "105 SL". simple as that  

BOTTOM LINE: New 105 can last ya another 10 years!


----------



## Optimus

The New 105 is most definitely better than the old 600!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey

mtmcall said:


> All
> 
> I have old ultegra that's getting worn. About 12k and not well taken care of to be honest. Is the new 105 better than 10 year old 600? Need to save money and weight isn't a concern.


I won't jump on a band wagon saying a 105 group is better than 600 but replacing a _worn_
600 group with _new_ 105( or Tiagra or Sora for that matter) will be an improvement over worn out parts....


----------



## masi85

105 has always been one of my favorite groups starting with the 5500 black 9 speed group. The only real difference I could tell was 105 had a painted finish and Ultegra was polished and anodized. Functionally I couldn't tell any difference shifting or braking between Ultegra and 105. Actually I found the 105 cartridge bottom brackets more reliable than the slightly lighter Ultegra version. With the new 5700 series the only real difference with Ultegra is the 105 crankset which is heavier and less rigid due to the conventional big chainring design. But then its a lot cheaper than 6700 Ultegra!


----------



## AnthonyL88

The new Shimano 105 is better than the Dura Ace 5 years ago.


----------



## ukbloke

AnthonyL88 said:


> The new Shimano 105 is better than the Dura Ace 5 years ago.


5 year old Dura Ace would be 7800 series which is also 10 speed and some would say the best shifting mechanical Shimano group set. Do you think that current day 5700-series 105 (with its under-the-tape routing) beats that? I have plenty of miles on 7800 and love it, but not tried anything more recent. I'm interested more in long-term performance and reliability than aesthetics.


----------



## Dave Hickey

ukbloke said:


> 5 year old Dura Ace would be 7800 series which is also 10 speed and some would say the best shifting mechanical Shimano group set. Do you think that current day 5700-series 105 (with its under-the-tape routing) beats that? I have plenty of miles on 7800 and love it, but not tried anything more recent. I'm interested more in long-term performance and reliability than aesthetics.


+1....I'll argue that 7700 Dura Ace is still better than todays 105


----------



## davcruz

Dave Hickey said:


> +1....I'll argue that 7700 Dura Ace is still better than todays 105


Is 7700 DA as nice as the 7800 DA or 6600 Ultegra? I ask because I am watching eBay for a decent set of 7800 shifters to replace my current 7700 (which I love BTW).


----------



## masi85

If you like dura ace 7700 shifters I think the newest Shimano 5700, 6700 and 7900 series shifters would be more to your liking than the 5600,6600 and 7800 series which were made for smaller hands than the previous 5500,6500 and 7700 9 speed shifters. I personally never liked Shimano's first 10 speed shifters after using 105 5500 and ultegra 6500 shifters for many years. It wasn't till Shimano came out with their second series of 10speed groups that I finally had a reason to upgrade to 10 speed. Of course the shape of Campagnolo shifters has always been outstanding in my opinion!


----------



## The_real_maverick

The new 105's are same or better than older 600 ultegra's. I prefer 105 purely based on their price range.


----------



## garryc

*It's all "trickle-down"*



AnthonyL88 said:


> The new Shimano 105 is better than the Dura Ace 5 years ago.


New 105 has the benefit of all the "trickle-down" technology from DA. My understanding is that 105 is the most durable line, followed by Ultegra, then Dura Ace; but the reverse order when considering weight. If you're not racing, 105 seems just as good as Ultegra.

I compromise by having an Ultegra rear derailler, and the rest 105.


----------

